# North East Snow???? Yeah Right!!!!



## kkls2006 (Jan 10, 2007)

Well it looks like once again they have DOWN GRADED the upcoming storm, Here in western Ma it now looks like a dusting to 2" (more likely a Dusting) :realmad: :realmad: :realmad:


----------



## BPK63 (Sep 6, 2006)

They just said in the noon time report here in CT 2 to 3 inches on Friday. I will wait until the 6pm forecast to decide if I will mount the plow or not.


----------



## kkls2006 (Jan 10, 2007)

Exactly what I plan on doing!!!


----------



## gmcsierra1500 (Jan 23, 2006)

i just checked the weather for northern CT and ive been seeing everything from a dusting to 3in


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

I wouldn't listen to the forecasts. All I know is, there is a good chance we get a plowable event, and that's it. I'll just have to wait and see what happens. Not mounting my blade up until there is 3" of snow on it.


----------



## dutchman (Aug 20, 2005)

It is coming down a little at the moment


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

:crying: Nothing here yet,up 10 miles north of boston.


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

*lol*

you have all your equipment hooked up Adams?


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

Nope, not going to till i get called out either


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

At least your geting more than one snow flake flying around at once i went from 19 this morning to 37 now and raining.:realmad: :realmad: :realmad:


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

not much more:angry:


----------



## Embalmer (Dec 30, 2004)

snowing a little here in Peabody atm


----------



## sir spaniourd (Jan 7, 2005)

8.15 at the North shore and nothing.


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

I have seen atleast 15 guys with plows on drive by tonight. Did I miss somthing?


----------



## dlnimsy (Dec 28, 2006)

*Holding Off*

put the sander in but the plow will wait. Have to see it to believe it!


----------



## NCass31 (Dec 5, 2006)

MA/CT line...we had what looked to be decent snow coming in, so i think ahead and hook the plow up, back the truck in it spot, get out of my truck and its now raining...:realmad:


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*They are saying....*

Well as of 10:30pm they are saying 3"-6" up here...Time will tell....


----------



## tkahike (Dec 22, 2006)

The North East Blizzard will be on Feb 10th, or during that week. How do I know, I will be in FL.


----------



## Hmebuildr (Jan 16, 2002)

Once again screwed by the weather man :realmad:


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

Hmebuildr;355022 said:


> Once again screwed by the weather man :realmad:


I feel your pain. They were calling for 8-12 for my area as late as yesterday, and it's been raining hard here since midnight.:angry: :angry: NO SNOW! and, they canceled school. 

Talk about screwing up the forecast!!!


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

Woke up this morning to the heaviest snowfall of the season...a good quarter to a half inch. 

The ice we got last weekend was deeper.


----------



## bgingras (Jan 16, 2004)

I'll actually plow today! I 'm just not lifting the blade to drive in and put it away. We got less than 1/2" here, and yes the ice was deeper last weekend. On the upside, I won't need to buy a new cutting edge for a quite a while.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Dusting......*



Oshkosh;354915 said:


> Well as of 10:30pm they are saying 3"-6" up here...Time will tell....


Well didn't even cover the street..........I don't see the winter economy recovering from this season...


----------

